# Finding the cheapest way to ship out T-Shirts



## PwnTee (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm starting a small t-shirt business online, and I really really want to offer free shipping - but since I already plan on having low prices, it is looking difficult.

I ran a few searches, and the answers came back a bit scattered. Here is what I'm looking for.

1. A cheap bag / mailer to place 1 or 2 shirts in to be shipped. (I went to uline, and was unsure which dimension bags would be good for 1-2 shirts)

2. The cheapest method to ship that package.

And since I'm sure many of you guys have dealt with these same issues, I'd really love to hear your input on this.

Thanks a lot, and by the way... I think the information on these forums will be a god send to me, I came into this whole thing blind, so I have a lot of reading to do


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: Finding the cheapest way to shirt out T-Shirts*

A 9X12 policy bag is just large enough to ship 2 shirts. Search ebay. You'll usually find better prices there than uline.

The absolutely cheapest method of shipping is the post office IF the weight of your package is 13 ounces or less. This will cover most single shipments. Two shirts may exceed this limit. In which case a bunch of variables come into play, such as shipping distance, whether you need proof of delivery, etc.

One suggestion is to bump up your garment price by $2 (the average price to send 1 garment) and do offer free shipping. It will have a positive impact on sales.


----------



## PwnTee (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: Finding the cheapest way to shirt out T-Shirts*

Thanks a lot splathead for the quick reply, I'm going to look into getting those bags now.


----------



## PwnTee (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: Finding the cheapest way to shirt out T-Shirts*

What about labels, I used to do all this stuff by hand back when I used to print/sell vinyl decals. I know there has to be an easier way, any ideas that way?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: Finding the cheapest way to shirt out T-Shirts*

The least expensive label is plain paper. Can you set up your shopping cart to print mailing label/packing slips?

If so, you can get free plastic window pouches from the post office or fedex that stick to your shipping envelope.

Otherwise, what some do is have their labels printed along with postage through a postal meter/printer. Just depends on you ultimately decide to ship.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> 1. A cheap bag / mailer to place 1 or 2 shirts in to be shipped. (I went to uline, and was unsure which dimension bags would be good for 1-2 shirts)


You can get cheaper shipping mailers from Valuemailers eBay store. I use the 12"x15.5" Poly Bags.



> 2. The cheapest method to ship that package.


USPS First Class Mail is the cheapest. Usually about $2-$3 for one t-shirt with delivery confirmation. 2 t-shirts will be close to a pound or more, which would need USPS Priority which is about $4.85 for 1 pound.

I agree that offering free shipping can be a good sales tool online. 



> What about labels, I used to do all this stuff by hand back when I used to print/sell vinyl decals. I know there has to be an easier way, any ideas that way?


Depends on your volume. I use a Zebra Thermal label printer which never needs ink. I print my USPS shipping labels through the Endicia service (which has a monthly fee). But you can use the USPS.com online shipping tools as well (or PayPal's shipping assitant)

I got both my Zebra 2844 label printer and the label supplies from eBay.


----------

